# newbie question: is THIS much activity normal?



## DavidZ (Apr 9, 2016)

that's orientating, you have a new batch of forager bees getting ready to work.


----------



## ericweller (Jan 10, 2013)

DavidZ said:


> that's orientating, you have a new batch of forager bees getting ready to work.


A swarm captured 6 days ago will not have any orientation flights going on. 
Its hard to say since the bees hovering actually do land and are able to go inside the hive. This could happen if the guard bees can't stop the attack and the robbers have free access without any fighting.
I would suggest blocking the entrance before sunup and see if you get bees building up on the outside. If the bees do pile up with the entrance closed, then it is robbing activity. Don't leave the entrance blocked but open it one bee width. I would also turn the box 180 degrees to throw off the attackers.


----------



## razoo (Jul 7, 2015)

Make yourself a robbing screen.
Such as this one in post #5
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?232882-Robber-screen


----------



## paullemay (Aug 22, 2016)

Interesting robber screen. I might do that tonight.

BTW: It could be new bees. Along with the swarm, my friend gave me a comb of honey which may have had some brood on it. She also gave me an empty comb her bees had drawn.

Also, I went back out ten minutes later and it was all back to normal. Just a half dozen bees coming and going. About one of six had a load of pollen on their legs.


----------



## ridgerunner (Feb 14, 2016)

orientation flight I think... I see my hives do this fairly frequently. Bees go back and forth up and down often in spirals eventually venturing a little further from the hive and back again.


----------



## Gumpy (Mar 30, 2016)

paullemay said:


> I went back out ten minutes later and it was all back to normal. Just a half dozen bees coming and going. About one of six had a load of pollen on their legs.



It was just a bathroom break for the workers inside the hive. Happens every day, usually around the same time. Only lasts 15-20 minutes. I see it all the time on my hives. Flurry of bees around the entrance and front of the hive. Go back in 10 minutes, and it's usually over.


----------



## DavidZ (Apr 9, 2016)

I've had several swarms orient by day 4-5. 
maybe not new foragers then, but those girls look to be orienting
that's not robbing

bathroom break? maybe, but I don't think so.


----------



## Groundhwg (Jan 28, 2016)

Bathroom break, maybe. After all you know that girls all go together.


----------



## razoo (Jul 7, 2015)

Groundhwg said:


> Bathroom break, maybe. After all you know that girls all go together.


I don't think so, we take much longer than just ten minutes, especially if there is a gaggle of girls


----------



## DavidZ (Apr 9, 2016)

what do girls talk about in the bathroom...their shoes.


----------



## paullemay (Aug 22, 2016)

my girls have big pom poms of pollen on their shoes.
It's funny, one will be yellow, another will be red or orange.
I'm sure they compare and say how nice the other one looks.


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

Just orienting


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

When you see bees that crawl up the side of the hive, take off while facing the hive, and they do figure 8's while facing the hive...they're orienting and I see honeybees doing just that. They're a little sloppy about it but that's what I saw.


----------

